# 1/18 scale Focke Wulf FW190D9 Dora & Fieseler Fi103R2 Mistel



## Nick_Karatzides (Jun 1, 2009)

*1/18 scale Focke Wulf FW-190D9 Dora & Fieseler Fi-103R2 Reichenberg Mistel
21st Century Toys & Pegasus Hobbies conversion & scratchbuild*​
The Mistel (Mistletoe in German language), also known as Beethoven Gerät or Vati und Sohn (Daddy and Son), was a Luftwaffe composite aircraft type of bomber, appearing late in World War II. The Mistel composites were ultimately born of desperation due to Allied numerical superiority in both men and material. The Mistel series of composite aircraft are without a doubt one of the strangest concepts to achieve operational status with the Luftwaffe. The original concept was proposed to the RLM in 1941 by Siegfried Holzbauer, a Junkers test pilot. His idea was to make use of "tired" Junkers Ju-88 airframes by packing them with explosives, fly them near a target and crash them into the target after the fighter had released itself. The fighter pilot would control the "missile" after release by remote control. To turn the tide of battle the German aircraft industry resorted to designing unmanned explosive laden aircraft launched and controlled by a parent aircraft. Although the first test of the concept was made in 1942 involving a Messerschmitt Bf-109s and an unmanned Deutsche Forschungsanstalt für Segelflug DFS-230 troop glider with a specialised 1800 kg (3960 lb) warhead, as the war progressed the concept gradually shifted from an offensive weapon to a purely defensive weapon.

​
Early Mistel combinations involved Messerschmitt Bf-109 and Focke Wulf FW-190 fighters acting as parent aircraft to mainly converted Junkers Ju-88 explosive carrier aircraft, so DFS-230s was first tasked with developing the tripod strut supports to mate the two machines. These hooked into plates on the fighter's wing roots while a single pole supported the fighter's tail and kept the fuselage axes parallel. In some combinations the fighter sat at a 15 degrees nose down angle. The first such composite aircraft flew in July 1943 and was promising enough to begin a programme by Luftwaffe test unit KampfGeschwader KG-200, code-named "Beethoven". It proved successful enough for the RLM to approved a further 15 conversions. Tests with Junkers Ju-88 fuselage sized hollow charge warheads against the French battleship Oran proved to be successful and an eventual thickness of 60 feet of reinforced concrete was breached in further tests. Flight testing was finished by October 1943 with concentrated development of warheads proceeding next. The first unit to receive the Mistel was the Second Staffel of the KampfGeschwader KG-101, commanded by Captain Horst Rudat. But before Rudat could move his Staffel to Grove things had come to the boil in France, for on the June 6 Allied forces had landed in Normandy. Accordingly, the few Mistel combinations available were ferried to St Dizier in France, for operations against the invasion fleet. The Mistel pilots did claim some hits, but none of these are confirmed in Allied records. An explanation for this could be that some of the hits were on the old French battleship Courbet, which was being used as a block ship for the British Mulberry harbour at Arromanches and specially dressed up as a decoy by the Allies. Since the ship was already lying on the sea bottom, in shallow water, the Royal Navy were more than happy to have the Germans attack her in preference to more worthwhile targets. So Courbet was dressed up to look as conspicuous as possible, with an enormous tricolour complete with the cross of Louraine; thereafter she acted as a magnet for attacks. She certainly collected several bombs and torpedoes, and possibly a Mistel or two. Over 250 Mistels of various combinations were built, but like all the Third Reichs super weapons, they proved too little too late and met limited success.

Mistel combinations such as the following, were seen in actual operative use:


Junkers Ju-88A4 with Messerschmitt Bf-109F4 Friedrich (aka Mistel S1) and
Junkers Ju-88A4 with Focke Wulf FW-190A8/F8 Würger (aka Mistel S2).

Some other combinations such as the following, were projected for use:


Junkers Ju-88A6/G1 with Focke Wulf FW-190A6 Würger (aka Mistel S3a),
Junkers Ju-88A4/H4 with Focke Wulf FW-190A8 Würger (aka Mistel S3b) and
Junkers Ju-88G1/H4 with Focke Wulf FW-190F8 Würger (aka Mistel S3c).

Finally, there were a variety of only in paper proposed plans such as:


Junkers Ju-88G7 with Focke Wulf Ta-152H,
Siebel Si-204 with Akaflieg Darmstadt München DM-1 Lippisch,
Focke Wulf Ta-154 Moskito with Focke Wulf FW-190A8 Würger,
Junkers Ju-287 with Messerschmitt Me-262A1a Schwalbe (aka Mistel S4),
Arado E.377A flying bomb with Heinkel He-162 Volksjäger (aka Mistel S5),
Dornier Do-217K with Deutsche Forschungsanstalt für Segelflug DFS-228 and
Arado Ar-234 Blitz with Fieseler Fi-103 V-1 Vergeltungswaffen flying bomb.

The following article is to describe the step by step building process of the 1/18 scale Focke Wulf FW-190D9 Dora toy model by 21st Century Toys, combined with the 1/18 scale Fieseler Fi-103 V-1 Vergeltungswaffen flying bomb by Pegasus Hobbies, into a completely fictional Mistel project. Both 1/18 scale kits, bought a couple of years ago and waited patiently in my hobby room, to be combined. As far as I know, there is no evidence or proof that any variant of the Focke Wulf FW-190 fighter was combined as Mistel with a Fieseler Fi-103 V-1 Vergeltungswaffen flying bomb. Nevertheless, this exact mythical combination seems familiar among the scale modellers because a drawing showing a Fieseler Fi-103 V-1 Vergeltungswaffen flying bomb combined with a Focke Wulf FW-190A8 Würger. However, it is likely that the document was made after the WWII and a V-1 flying bomb and FW-190 fighter Mistel combination, was never actually existed.







​
To make this Mistel model look even more exotic, I decided to:


Slaughter the Focke Wulf FW-190D9 Dora toy model’s fuselage & wings in a way to present opened areas as cutaway and
Convert the flying bomb into a Fieseler Fi-103R2 Reichenberg Mistel piloted version, which is almost identical and has the same length as the basic Fieseler Fi-103 V-1 Vergeltungswaffen flying bomb. Keep in mind that the most known experimental Reichenberg R4 & R5 piloted versions, are longer than the standard V-1 version.

​


----------



## Nick_Karatzides (Jun 1, 2009)

*CHAPTER I - Focke Wulf FW-190D9 Dora sections disassembly*​
This 52cm long 1/18 scale 21st Century Toys model needs massive scratch building and I quickly understood that I'd need to spend hundreds hours on my hobby bench to make it look descent. To do so, I had to start disassembling the FW to its own sections and remove the parts that need to be detailed or built from zero. After all, it's a toy with great possibilities of becoming a high detailed scale model. The airframe comes straight from the box already sealed and I had to open it and work it from inside. That's a hard work to do, because the fuselage remains stuck with internal reinforcing supports & screws that I should locate and carefully remove with causing less damage on plastic material. Considering the huge dimensions of the model, I should theoretically scratch build almost everything! Using styrene cards and new blades on my modelling knife, I started.

*I'd like to express my gratitude to:*


*Mr Sakis "Hummel Moss" Bozinis for kindly sharing his reference material to build this project and*
*Mr Alexis Kontiveis for his valuable advices and providing his experience on the FW-190 airframe structure*







​


----------



## Nick_Karatzides (Jun 1, 2009)

*CHAPTER II - Instrument panel & cockpit construction*​
The Focke Wulf FW-190D Dora, was a single seat, single engine fighter aircraft of Luftwaffe and one of the best fighters of its generation. Compared to the Messerschmitt Bf-109, the FW-190 was a "workhorse," employed in and proved suitable for a wide variety of roles, including ground attack, long range bomber escort, night fighter and (especially in the D-Dora version) high altitude interceptor. Just like the other WWII warbirds, the Focke Wulf FW-190D9 Dora’s instrument panel does only have just the basic instruments in cockpit to provide the pilot with information about the flight situation, such as height, speed & attitude, engine RPMs etc.

​
The 21st Century Toys model cockpit was removed because detail was not appropriate and the 1/20 scale Verlinden’s resin kit installed instead. Verlinden’s cockpit is made up of resin pieces and photo etched metal parts as well, including a cockpit tub, seat, rudder pedals, front & side panels, control stick etc. The parts are cast in tan resin and the casting is free of bubbles. Detailing on the parts is sharp and quite nice.











​


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Bold project! 
Why use a Dora, when the Mistel used an A-model? I don't recall any Doras being planned for Mistel use.


----------



## Nick_Karatzides (Jun 1, 2009)

John P said:


> Why use a Dora, when the Mistel used an A-model? I don't recall any Doras being planned for Mistel use.


The *A*-model was not the only one used for Mistel. The FW-190*F*s were also used into active duty, combined with Junkers Ju-88s as Mistel S2.

As mentioned before (please click HERE to read my previous text found into 3rd paragraph), this is a completely fictional Mistel project. After all, *there is no evidence or proof that any variant of the Focke Wulf FW-190 fighter was combined as Mistel with a Fieseler Fi-103 V-1 Vergeltungswaffen flying bomb*. Nevertheless, this combination seems familiar among the scale modellers, but was never actually existed with FW-190As or any other FW-190 version. That means that FW-190D version, is as "what if" as the FW-190A version. The ONLY Mistel combinations were seen in actual operative use, are the following. ANY other combination, is fictional (or projected for use) and never appeared into active duty.


Junkers Ju-88A4 with Messerschmitt Bf-109F4 Franz (aka Mistel S1) and
Junkers Ju-88A4 with Focke Wulf FW-190A8/F8 Würger (aka Mistel S2).


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Understood. Looking forward to seeing it completed!

I have a bunch of mistel projects to build at home, but I keep putting them off.


----------



## Nick_Karatzides (Jun 1, 2009)

John P said:


> Understood. I have a bunch of mistel projects to build at home, but I keep putting them off.


Also, keep in mind that after seeing the following pictures (ever seen Mistel with RAF markings?), the word "_fictional_" sounds so "_probably true_". Isn't it?





​
OK, here comes the best part. Ever seen a RAF Bristol Blenheim & Hawker Hurricane? So, I say that FW-190D9 Dora & Fi-103R2 is a fictional project because we don't have evidences about it, but considering the WWII madness, who knows?

​


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I've _never _seen that photo! That's hysterical.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I dont mind what ifs and fictional builds but I totally disagree with the idea that anything goes just becuause there isnt a photograph of it. There has to be a happy medium between hypothetical realism and the "well there are no photos but..." excuse to justify something stupid.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Ah, but to justify something cool, I think it's okay. Well, maybe "anything goes" is going too far, but to do something that _could _have existed without being total science fiction/fantasy is fine.

A guy in my old model club did a twin-fuselage P-47N night fighter once. I loved it.


----------



## Nick_Karatzides (Jun 1, 2009)

John P said:


> I've _never _seen that photo! That's hysterical.





John P said:


> Well, maybe "anything goes" is going too far, but to do something that _could _have existed without being total science fiction/fantasy is fine.


Speaking of rare Mistels, _hysterical_ parasite aircrafts & "anything goes" projects, try a Google search for "ZVENO" images and you'll be surprised about what NII VVS (scientific research institute of Red Army Air Force) built between 1931 - 1939. Most interesting is that these Zvenos saw limited but successful combat use during the Great Patriotic War.

​
...and don't forget the Bristol Scout hooked on the upper wing of Felixstowe Porte Baby flyng boat, back in 1916 with RNAS - Royal Naval Air Station markings.

​


----------



## Nick_Karatzides (Jun 1, 2009)

I used the lower panel of the Verlinden’s resin kit and the upper panel of the original 21st Century Toys kit and applied modifications as required. I cut, shape & drilled the gauges positions. Using the Corel Photo Paint, I created a coloured sketch of the instruments, copy & paste the image into a MS Word new file and print it on a simple A4 page. Meanwhile, I add some detail on the instrument panel, such as rivets made by streached sprue inserted in drilled out holes, knobs etc. Most of resin & photoetched parts of the Verlinden’s resin kit, also used, such as the pilot's seat, the rudder pedals, the control stick etc.













​


----------



## Nick_Karatzides (Jun 1, 2009)

​


----------



## Medic17 (Jul 25, 2010)

Stumbled across this mistel thought of your project http://www.ww2incolor.com/german-air-force/Mistel+1+-+Bf109+F+_+Ju88.html


----------



## Nick_Karatzides (Jun 1, 2009)

*CHAPTER III - Left wing structure cutaway*​
It would be a missed opportunity if I left such a large model with no cutaway openings on wing & airframe structure. Initially, the pins & screws holding the top & bottom part of the wing, were removed. Parts of the left wing's leading edge were also cut, to let the wiring between the leg and wing landing gear detail, visible. As planed, the left wing got a big hole on upper side, to let the wing's inner structure visible too. Using the minitool the plastic was cleaned up and the thickness was reduced to be thin enough to fit on the scale.







​


----------



## Nick_Karatzides (Jun 1, 2009)

​


----------



## Nick_Karatzides (Jun 1, 2009)

The interior wing struts built by styrene and glued in place. At the same time, the lateral support wing rods got placed. Because the thickness of the plastic is reduced to look realistic, the structure is quite fragile, especially around the opened hatches.











​


----------

